# Obtaining Portuguese Citizenship through Ancestry



## ekr.coentrão

Hello there 
My Name is érik.

I would like to ask a very interesting question and would like to get honest answers please. thank you 

Here is my question..
I would like to know what do i need to reclaim Portuguese citizen?
What are the requirements?

In my case.
I was told i can claim it by family ancestry.
I was born in mexico. from a mexican father and a mexican born mother from Portuguese parents... 

In other words.. my mother is mexican because my grand parents move to mexico in the late 50s..

How can i claim it?
Do i qualify? My both grand parents where from portimão algarve.
Unfortunately they both die when i was little..

I'm current 20yrs old and i live in US.
But i really want to get my Portuguese nationality.. since i want to move to Portugal and continue my studies on graphic design there...

and really got a dream to play futebol in portugal..

I speak english/portuguese/polish and spanish..
can someone help me? thank you....


----------



## silvers

Hi Erik,
Looking at this information, it appears that your parents, not grandparents had to have been Portuguese.
Portuguese nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## John999

Hi ekr.coentrão
Welcome to the forum. 
Do you know if you grandparents registered your mum, when she was born, in Portugal or at the Portuguese embassy in México? If they did, you can also apply to Portuguese citizenship trough your mother. If not, maybe the way to fallow is asking your mother to apply for Portuguese citizenship first, so you can fallow her. It is a long shoot, and it will take time to achieve, but it is doable


----------



## acorey

Hi, 
I just got my dual Portuguese citizenship here in the USA. I wanted to leave my experience here as this site helped me piece together some of the info I needed.

My grandfather (dad's side) was born on Sao Miguel in the Azores. 

Mt first step was to gather as much information from my family as I could. I was able to get my grandfathers naturalization papers which listed Portugal as his place of birth. My grandparents marriage certificate from the church in Massachusetts. I found some census info on family tree dot com. I also gathered all of the verbally passed on family info from my father and my Uncle that I could squeeze out of them. This yielded much good intel such as my grandfathers town of birth in the Azores. I guess the moral here is get all of the documentation and info you can get your hands on first.

I then hired a genealogist in the Azores to find my grandfathers birth record form his town in the Azores. I found the genealogist on a genealogical website and after a few emails back and forth I took the plunge and paid him via pay-pal. One nice thing about Portuguese people is that they are by and large honest. So within a couple of weeks I had grandpa's birth record. A certified copy from the Arrifes town hall. It cost me $50 US.

It was only after getting all of this together that I called the Portuguese consulate here in Los Angeles for help. I spoke to the consular officer over the phone and explained to him what I wanted to do. He informed me that I could get citizenship on my own but that it would be much easier to do if MY FATHER GOT HIS FIRST. If I were to get it on my own I would be applying for citizenship and the process is difficult. You DO have to take a language test. Which is doable. But you also have to prove a connection to the Portuguese community which is vague and MUCH more difficult. The Officer explained to me that there is currently a woman in San Diego trying to get her citizenship this way. She has done everything correctly. Has letters from the curch, community groups, and friends (there is a large Portuguese community in San Diego). But this is still not enough for the people who decide this because she never lived in Portugal and doesn't have references from there. My father, BEING FIRST GENERATION IS ALREADY A CITIZEN OF PORTUGAL and simply had to register all of our family info to claim this.
NO TEST, NO PROOF OF CONNECTION TO COMMUNITY.

Fortunately for me, my father is still alive and was willing to do this. We had to register (with Portugal) my grandparents marriage and deaths. My parents marriage. And then me.
Basically, you are documenting lineage. My father IS a Portuguese citizen as the child of a national. Once he registers his identity and circumstances with Portugal. I am then the child of a national. So I am already a citizen. No Test. Nothing. Simply register Myself.

What we ended up needing ;
Grandparents birth marriage and death certificates. 
My parents birth and marriage certificates.
My birth certificate.

(The other documents help prove legitimacy to the consul and the more the better)

For me some of this was difficult to get. Especially as I am on the west coast and my Family is on the east coast of the USA. Luckily for me My father was keen to do this as well and really helped a lot. I paid for everything but he made trips to town halls and his local consulate to acquire and register all of the information. Also he has a gift for dealing with people in bureaucratic offices. He charmed the pants off of the ladies at the Rhode Island Portuguese consulate.

It took us about two months and US$1100 to accomplish this. We now have our Portuguese Birth Certificates. 

I am getting my Portuguese ID and Passport next here in LA. It will take a few more months and cost between US$200 and $400 to accomplish. The Consular Officer told me exactly what documentation to bring so this should require two visits to the Consul for me.

I do not have a Portuguese name or speak fluent Portuguese.

If I could give some advice;

1. Have your stuff together as much as possible. The Consul is not there to do the work for you. Show respect by putting the work in.

2. Be patient and polite. LISTEN. And take notes when you speak to them. No one likes to have their time wasted.

3. Don't panic if you hit an obstacle. Think, and diligently work through or around the problem. 

4. Think about what you say BEFORE you say it and speak as clearly as possible. 

5. BE POLITE. Most people in a bureaucracy are willing to help someone with a good attitude that makes doing their job as easy as possible for them. Remember, they just have forms and files to fill. It's your job to give them the stuff to put in. And they don't make the rules or have any way to bend them, so never give them any grief over an obstacle you run into. It's your problem, not theirs. 

Additionally, Anyone familiar with Portuguese culture knows that family comes first. I often used the term "My Family" instead of "ME" and "we" instead of "I". If you want a Portuguese person on your side, let them know you are trying to do something for your family. And thank them on behalf of your family. This is respected more than the idea that you just want EU citizenship. I am glad to have EU citizenship but I truly wanted to restore something I felt that we lost when we came to the US. Though I was born in the US and am thankful for that, I was raised around my Portuguese relatives and love the culture. And the food! My ancestors came here because they were poor. Not because they didn't like Portugal. Restoring our citizenship, for me, is a way of getting back something that was lost, and honoring my ancestors struggle. I think I was able to get this across to the Consular officers and they were very good to us.

I hope this helps someone and Good luck!

AC


----------



## coll123

Yes, for me too it was straightforward and I got my nationality within 2 months after we registered our parents birth and then their marriage


----------



## Digiwiz2

Thank you for your very helpful submission acorey! My grandfather (dad's side) was born on Sao Miguel also! And lived in Massachusetts (could we be cousins? jk)

Would you mind sharing the website where you found your genealogist?


----------



## acorey

Digiwiz2,

I just pm'd you with the info. Hope it all goes smooth cuz!

A


----------



## Digiwiz2

Hi acorey,

Thanks a million for your assistance! I will definitely appreciate your input if I hit any snags along the way! 
So, cuz, you wouldn't happen to be from the Cape, would you?

D


----------



## acorey

Nope. Little Rhody... I live on the west coast now though. My familly lived in Fall River and on Aquidneck Island. My Parents are still back east so I had to deal with the Providence Consulate and the one here in LA. For some reason It struck me funny to be getting my Port-a-gee I.d. card in Hollywood. The Consulate here is like a block away from the Fox Television studios... I thought it was going to be fancy based on the address but it was just a tiny rented suite in a bank building on the corner of Santa Monica, and the Avenue of the Stars. It is a really weird Location for a Consulate. Probably picked by some bureaucrat Back in Portugal based solely on the sound of the address. Anyone who has spent ten minutes in LA could tell you that this is an awkward location for an embassy. Not anywhere near the only Portuguese community left in LA in Artesia. Much better if it were down town. I guess I should have started that with " Not for nothin But...".
A


----------



## acorey

Oh, And I'd be happy to help any way I can.
A


----------



## LFroment

Wow this is great info! We all might be related. My great grandparents were born in the Azores and moved to Fall River. I'd been investigating citizenship and this was by far one of the most helpful posts I have seen. I have looked on ancestry dot com and have seen that although my own grandmother was born in the US, the family spent a lot of time (even years) back in the Azores. Growing up, my grandparents would go back to the Azores on vacation every year to visit family, so I'd love to go as well. If you could send me the site where you found your genealogist, I'd be really grateful for the help!


----------



## acorey

LFroment, 

You may have a more difficult time because Portugal only extends citizenship to the second generation. Even then as second generation it is much harder unless, as in my case you can convince your parents to register themselves as citizens. then it becomes very easy.

It sounds like your great grandparents, grandparents, AND parents would have to be registered. ( if they are still with us as I hope), and THEN you.
You see, the way it seems to work is that a Portuguese citizen cannot lose their citizenship simply by becoming a national of another country. Additionally, the child of a Portuguese national IS PORTUGUESE and cannot lose this just because they happen to have been born in another country. Much like a child born to American parents abroad. So if your grandmother was born in the us, she was still Portuguese. you would have to register everyone starting from your great grandparents all the way down to you. Births, deaths, and marriages. It might not work if your grandparents are no longer with us. But it might, if they are, and they are willing to register themselves with Portugal. And then your parents could, as the children of now official Portuguese citizen, and then You could, as the child of a now Portuguese citizen. It's kind of a weird loophole but that's the way it works. 

As you saw in my post it cost about $1000 to do this for my Grand parents,parents, and me. So you can multiply my tab by 30% at least for you as you have an additional generation to account for. And you will have to supply all of the supporting documents.

If your great grandparents can't be, and your grandparents can't or won't formalize their status with Portugal, and then your parents, then I am afraid this approach will not work for you.

As for the genealogist I used, he is on San Miguel. I will PM you his info. If you need another Island He might still be able to help, or might know someone who can.

Best of luck to you!

A


----------



## Nalwoir

Am currently looking into a similar route in case I cannot obtain a UK spouse visa for my wife. 

Her father was Portuguese, but passed away a few years ago. As a first generation Portuguese citizen, shouldn't she be able to go through the same process as acorey?

I have read in places that naturalization in the US requires you to renounce previous citizenship's, so technically wouldn't this bar her from application, as under that technicality her father no longer had Portuguese citizenship when she was born? 

I have also read that many countries will either never be sent naturalization paperwork from the US, so perhaps the Portuguese authorities are not aware of her father's renunciation, and I have also read that unless the Portuguese person in question personally requests to renounce their nationality, the Portuguese government considers them to still be Portuguese. Does anyone know the validity of any of these claims?

Thank for any help!


----------



## acorey

If her father was Portuguese, then she IS Portuguese. All she has to do is go to the consulate, identify herself, and update the paperwork..
Portugal and the us allow multiple citizenship. And Neither Pays any attention to any "renunciation statements" made unless they are made in person formally with the direct intent of giving up citizenship.
Like if you owned a bit of facebook and were about to come into some money...


----------



## Nalwoir

Aah dude! You have put my mind to rest. So it is just a matter taking her father's birth certificate and her birth certificate to the Portuguese consulate and registering her as a citizen, then applying for Portuguese citizenship? If you have any additional information on how the process worked, and how long it would take, that would be amazing!


----------



## acorey

That's about it...It's all in my previous post.


----------



## Sonho

Nalwoir said:


> Aah dude! You have put my mind to rest. So it is just a matter taking her father's birth certificate and her birth certificate to the Portuguese consulate and registering her as a citizen, then applying for Portuguese citizenship? If you have any additional information on how the process worked, and how long it would take, that would be amazing!



Hey there, 
Dual nationality is completely cool between PT and the USA. When you take the US birth certificate in, make sure that it has an apostille--which makes them official copies. You can google the state and apostille birth certificate for the process. It will take a couple of weeks and about $30.


----------



## Nalwoir

Will do.

I have also seen that the marriage between her parents needs to be registered with the Portuguese government in Portugal (I imagine this is done at the consulate and they then send the paperwork back to Portugal). Since we currently live in South Korea would it be worth getting her mother to register this paperwork in advance (the marriage certificate) before we go to America in August, to help get the ball rolling? Then when we arrive it will be a matter of registering all of the needed paperwork on her behalf in terms of birth certificates, death certificates and then claiming citizenship?


----------



## acorey

Absolutely! That is the whole point in a nut shell. Her parents can take care of the whole thing. That's what my Dad did for me. Her registered himself, his Marriage, AND me. All I had to go to the consulate for is to get my ID card. My father had them create a birth certificate for me. 

It really is very simple; 

If her parents are Portuguese then so is she. 
It is just then a matter of paperwork.

If her GRAND PARENTS were Portuguese, Then her parents are Portuguese but just need to register and identify themselves to Portugal. Once they are registered they ARE PORTUGUESE. Therefore so is she. Just more paperwork...

If her parents are willing to go to the consulate and take care of this, then there is no problem and it will be quick and easy. As it was in my case.

If it was a situation where the Grand parents were Portuguese but the Parents were not around or willing to register. It IS STILL possible. Just MUCH more difficult.


----------



## acorey

We actually did not need an apostille. Though some countries seem to require this, Portugal never asked for one. Though the Issuing office in our town seemed really keen to sell us one... No one from the Portuguese consulates in Providence or LA ever mentioned or asked for one... We just used our regular BC's

I can't say for sure that another consulate wouldn't ask for one but I doubt it.


----------



## acorey

Nalwoir, 

Just re-read your OP and saw that your Wife's Father had sadly passed. Though unfortunate, this is not necessarily a problem. Her mother just needs to update his BC if he had one from PT or create one if he didn't. ( this would be more difficult as she would have to prove who his parents were etc...) 

Once your wife has a Portuguese BC, She will then need an ID. Passport is optional because, as you know, It is the ID in Europe that is the important document.

Also, Your wife doesn't need to "apply" for citizenship. She's already Portuguese....

It seems like you should be able to take care of all of this from the consulate where you are. If you get on it she might have her ID before you leave in August. 

I hope it all works out. Good Luck!


----------



## frank2961

Acorey,

Thank you for all your posts! Very informative. I know this may be an old thread, but hope you still get notifications 16 months later 

I too am in LA and know about the Portugal consulate-odd place. 

Would you mind validating my info?

My mother lives in Miami and her dad who was born in Portugal and her mom in NY. I am gathering all the verbal data I can. All I have now is his my grandfathers name, year born, country of course and his parent's name. He died in NY in the 50s and per my uncle was never naturalized. My mom said she'll do the consulate thingy in Miami for me. I will just need to hire a PI in Portugal and a genealogist to help on the rest. I'll have my homework to do on the NY side too but any advise is appreciated.

Thanks, 

Frank


----------



## canoeman

As a Grandchild you need to meet these criteria
Being over 18: this means that underage grandchildren cannot apply for the naturalisation, not even represented by their parents;
Having enough knowledge of the Portuguese idiom (min Grade 2 certificate)
Not having been found guilty of a crime whose penalty, in Portugal, is of imprisonment of three or more years
Have never served the Army or worked for the government of any foreign country.

and have these documents
Birth Certificate of the grandchild
ID of the grandchild 
Birth Certificate of the Portuguese grandparent
Birth Certificate of parent who is child of the Portuguese citizen
Document proving the knowledge of Portuguese of the applicant
Criminal clearance of the applicant.

You might have verbal data but what you need is authenticated Documents, work backwards from your Birth Certificate to mothers then grandparents marriage & birth, then grandfathers ??? there should be some US records that should help you go back further, unless you can find out exactly where he was born in Portugal or some official Portuguese ID doubt that a PI would be of the slightest use given the number of families with same names, if you can locate place of birth & registration no need for a PI anyway


----------



## anapedrosa

canoeman said:


> Having enough knowledge of the Portuguese idiom (min Grade 2 certificate)


Not sure about this one, may depend on how rigorously your local consulate chooses to apply this (ours doesn't appear to).


----------



## canoeman

anapedrosa said:


> Not sure about this one, may depend on how rigorously your local consulate chooses to apply this (ours doesn't appear to).



I don't disagree the language requirement is certainly there if you want Portuguese Nationality if not by birth or descent but lots of reports in this situation say "proof of links to Portuguese community" as well which is also stated in one of SEF links, I was pointing out that verbal is useless and stating basic requirements he needs as the prison, army government are little known about, before attempting process


----------



## frank2961

Thank you for your comments. I will heed your advise on getting the certificates, etc. Per "Acorey" above with her recent example of obtaining Portugal citizenship from the LA consulate, I would't need to necessarily know the language and have roots. Nevertheless, if I decide to devote my energy and time to this, I'll for sure let you all know. Thanks again.


----------



## canoeman

Lei da Nacionalidade

This is extract from SEF Link on acquiring Nationality, you'll see that language is stated as a requirement so it might be how local Consulate handle application as we all know they don't all sing from the same song sheet

O Governo concede a nacionalidade portuguesa, por naturalização, aos indivíduos nascidos no estrangeiro com, pelo menos, um ascendente do segundo grau da linha recta de nacionalidade portuguesa e que não tenha perdido esta nacionalidade, quando satisfaçam os seguintes requisitos: 

1. Ser maior de idade (18 anos) ou ser emancipado à face da lei portuguesa;
2. Conhecer suficientemente a língua portuguesa; 
3. Não ter sido condenado, com trânsito em julgado da sentença, pela prática de crime punível com pena de prisão de máximo igual ou superior a 3 anos, segunda a lei portuguesa.

The Government grants Portuguese nationality through naturalization to persons born abroad with at least one ascending high school straight to Portuguese nationality and has not lost this nationality, when they fulfill the following requirements: (this means a 3rd generation individual but not a 4th generation)

1. Be of age (18) or be emancipated under the law of Portugal;
*2. Sufficient knowledge of the Portuguese language;*
3. There have been sentenced by final judgment of sentence for a crime punishable by a maximum prison sentence of not less than three years, according to Portuguese law.

Under documents to produce it also states
Document showing that sufficient knowledge of the Portuguese language, in accordance with law. (current Law is Grade 2 certificate of language proficiency)

Also the whole process for you would be simpler if you can persuade your mother to first acquire Nationality but you'd need to check if their is any downside to this for her as a US Citizen


----------



## frank2961

Thank you!


----------



## acorey

Hi frank296, Yup, I'm still here. You should be fine then. If your Mom gets her BC then you are all set. I would check with the consulate first and see if there is already a BC for your Grand dad. If not then your Mom would need to get one made. Your situation sounds similar to mine so read all of the info I posted. The consulate isn't super strict about the type of info used to prove your grandfather's identity. You just have to show a paper trail. So if you can get his birth record from his town (the old church records have been moved to town halls), any documentation he might have had saying where he was from would be fine too. A visa, green card, anything from a government agency is best. I think they respect a US document more that a Portuguese one. At least from back in the old days.. Then it's just a matter of marriage certificates, death certificates, and birth certs for the parties involved. I was told by the consulate that they would even accept a sworn affidavit as proof of ancestry. In the event that you can't document your grandfathers immigration from Portugal. Just be patient. It's only a matter of some time and some money.

Best of luck!

AC


----------



## acorey

canoeman said:


> I don't disagree the language requirement is certainly there if you want Portuguese Nationality if not by birth or descent but lots of reports in this situation say "proof of links to Portuguese community" as well which is also stated in one of SEF links, I was pointing out that verbal is useless and stating basic requirements he needs as the prison, army government are little known about, before attempting process


Hi Canoeman,

The language requirement and criminal check is only applicable in cases where a generation is being skipped. The children of Portuguese citizens are already citizens. So, as in my case, my Dad (technically already a citizen) was willing to register himself with the consulate. Once that was done, I am the child of a citizen. Already technically a citizen. Just unregistered. At that point I just had to show up. No language test. I only gave my fingerprints to put on the ID card..

There is also no requirement on this route of proving a connection to the Portuguese community. Which is definitely a sticky wicket. I think that the sole purpose of this requirement is to give them a loophole by which to discriminate..

If a person is the grandchild of an immigrant and their parent/parents are alive and willing, this is definitely the way to go.

Incidentally, I did not come up with this myself. The nice gentleman at the consulate in Los Angeles talked me through the whole process. I pursued this route based on his recommendation. If there's one thing I can follow, It's directions...

All the best,

AC


----------



## canoeman

Interesting acorey and noted, I would like to point out that you and anaprodosa have extremely helpful officials and or Consulates, not all are the same and my experience in dealing with officials in Portugal although the majority are helpful you still should be 100% prepared as per guidelines, regulations for whatever it is you're doing, it's rare there prepared to overlook something you should have and frequently find you having to tell them or get them to check exactly what is reguired.

Just an extra note from another Forum member who did get his Portuguese Nationality by descent, he didn't get his NIF number at same time and it caused him considerable problems on a recent trip to Portugal to obtain when Lagos Finance office refused without him having a Representative and had to be pushed & pushed to comply with the Law


----------



## anapedrosa

I have to agree, experiences vary with officials. But, I was also told that all my daughter needs to do is to show up with her father's and her long birth certificates to get her citizenship. 

The consulate issued me a Billet de Identidade, a wonderful piece of id that Portuguese now get. It includes the NIF, our social insurance number and every bit of info we need on one wallet size card. I imagine they will do the same for you once all is settled.
I hope that they come up with something similar for residents who are not Portuguese, it sure would simplify people's lives.


----------



## canoeman

It would but no plans as yet, some Brazilians are entitled to it though, Financas re-introduced last year theplastic c/c size NIF for Non residents but don't have the money to issue it according to our Financas office despite charging for it, Portuguese logic operating their somewhere


----------



## Maggie2780

I too had similar questions and issues with obtaing Portuguese citizenship. My Portuguese isn't the best, I know nothing about the Portuguese legal system, and I just couldn't deal with the Consulate anymore. I felt like I just kept getting the run around. I had heard numerous stories about files and documents being lost... Since I was living in NJ I contacted a Portuguese law firm which is represented there (all work is done out of their US office and I avoided all of the Consulate's inefficiencies). I was able to get everything taken care of for myself and my family at a very reasonable cost (I was apprehensive about lawyers handling this because of often high fees but it was less than I anticipated). I spoke with Lizete Esteves. 





The contact info is: 


Candeias e Associados 


3 Main Street 


Newark, NJ 07105 


973.344.6557/973.220.7703 


[email protected] 





P.S. They are great with e-mails. Hope this helps. I was tired of dealing with the Consulate so finding them was a huge load off my shoulders. I have referred them to friends in AZ, MA and even Brazil. All feedback has been positive so far from them and it looks like they are doing great work. Good luck


----------



## RodRod3

Digiwiz2 said:


> Hi acorey,
> 
> Thanks a million for your assistance! I will definitely appreciate your input if I hit any snags along the way!
> So, cuz, you wouldn't happen to be from the Cape, would you?
> 
> D


Hi! I came across this and wondered why you are inquiring about the Cape? My Portuguese family is from the Cape - I have been working on our family history for some time. I have come across many Portuguese while getting Ship Passenger list from Azores to New Bedford & Azores to NY. etc Anything you are looking for, maybe I've seen it?


----------



## RodRod3

acorey said:


> Nope. Little Rhody... I live on the west coast now though. My familly lived in Fall River and on Aquidneck Island. My Parents are still back east so I had to deal with the Providence Consulate and the one here in LA. For some reason It struck me funny to be getting my Port-a-gee I.d. card in Hollywood. The Consulate here is like a block away from the Fox Television studios... I thought it was going to be fancy based on the address but it was just a tiny rented suite in a bank building on the corner of Santa Monica, and the Avenue of the Stars. It is a really weird Location for a Consulate. Probably picked by some bureaucrat Back in Portugal based solely on the sound of the address. Anyone who has spent ten minutes in LA could tell you that this is an awkward location for an embassy. Not anywhere near the only Portuguese community left in LA in Artesia. Much better if it were down town. I guess I should have started that with " Not for nothin But...".
> A


Hi, I see you are from RI - I am wondering if the grandparents coming to USA as adults may help me at all connecting with Portugal? Did you come across any benefits, or waivers if one had grandparents from Portugal? I am looking into Portugal and am gathering all 4 grandparents history from the Azores & Lisbon. My grandparents came into Fall River then moved to Bristol but my Vava's sister moved to Adquidneck Island, and her brother to Stanislaus Co Calif (1 grandfather came in Ellis & went to the Cape) I lived in Burbank & Arleta with 2 different aunts - my mother & her other siblings remained East Coast -stayed in RI & Mass. Think grandparents from PT will help me at all? Thanks!


----------



## drdarjd

Hi I am from RI and would appreciate your help with the DC. Are you available to speak on the phone?


----------



## cia_arsenal

Hi I wonder if anyone can help me out. If my great grandparents are from Madeira. Whats the chances that I can apply for Portuguese citizenship? My grandfather lived there too but wasn't born there? I really need some information please, I would appreciate that

Thank you


----------



## prigarcia

acorey said:


> Hi,
> I just got my dual Portuguese citizenship here in the USA. I wanted to leave my experience here as this site helped me piece together some of the info I needed.
> 
> My grandfather (dad's side) was born on Sao Miguel in the Azores.
> 
> Mt first step was to gather as much information from my family as I could. I was able to get my grandfathers naturalization papers which listed Portugal as his place of birth. My grandparents marriage certificate from the church in Massachusetts. I found some census info on family tree dot com. I also gathered all of the verbally passed on family info from my father and my Uncle that I could squeeze out of them. This yielded much good intel such as my grandfathers town of birth in the Azores. I guess the moral here is get all of the documentation and info you can get your hands on first.
> 
> I then hired a genealogist in the Azores to find my grandfathers birth record form his town in the Azores. I found the genealogist on a genealogical website and after a few emails back and forth I took the plunge and paid him via pay-pal. One nice thing about Portuguese people is that they are by and large honest. So within a couple of weeks I had grandpa's birth record. A certified copy from the Arrifes town hall. It cost me $50 US.
> 
> It was only after getting all of this together that I called the Portuguese consulate here in Los Angeles for help. I spoke to the consular officer over the phone and explained to him what I wanted to do. He informed me that I could get citizenship on my own but that it would be much easier to do if MY FATHER GOT HIS FIRST. If I were to get it on my own I would be applying for citizenship and the process is difficult. You DO have to take a language test. Which is doable. But you also have to prove a connection to the Portuguese community which is vague and MUCH more difficult. The Officer explained to me that there is currently a woman in San Diego trying to get her citizenship this way. She has done everything correctly. Has letters from the curch, community groups, and friends (there is a large Portuguese community in San Diego). But this is still not enough for the people who decide this because she never lived in Portugal and doesn't have references from there. My father, BEING FIRST GENERATION IS ALREADY A CITIZEN OF PORTUGAL and simply had to register all of our family info to claim this.
> NO TEST, NO PROOF OF CONNECTION TO COMMUNITY.
> 
> Fortunately for me, my father is still alive and was willing to do this. We had to register (with Portugal) my grandparents marriage and deaths. My parents marriage. And then me.
> Basically, you are documenting lineage. My father IS a Portuguese citizen as the child of a national. Once he registers his identity and circumstances with Portugal. I am then the child of a national. So I am already a citizen. No Test. Nothing. Simply register Myself.
> 
> What we ended up needing ;
> Grandparents birth marriage and death certificates.
> My parents birth and marriage certificates.
> My birth certificate.
> 
> (The other documents help prove legitimacy to the consul and the more the better)
> 
> For me some of this was difficult to get. Especially as I am on the west coast and my Family is on the east coast of the USA. Luckily for me My father was keen to do this as well and really helped a lot. I paid for everything but he made trips to town halls and his local consulate to acquire and register all of the information. Also he has a gift for dealing with people in bureaucratic offices. He charmed the pants off of the ladies at the Rhode Island Portuguese consulate.
> 
> It took us about two months and US$1100 to accomplish this. We now have our Portuguese Birth Certificates.
> 
> I am getting my Portuguese ID and Passport next here in LA. It will take a few more months and cost between US$200 and $400 to accomplish. The Consular Officer told me exactly what documentation to bring so this should require two visits to the Consul for me.
> 
> I do not have a Portuguese name or speak fluent Portuguese.
> 
> If I could give some advice;
> 
> 1. Have your stuff together as much as possible. The Consul is not there to do the work for you. Show respect by putting the work in.
> 
> 2. Be patient and polite. LISTEN. And take notes when you speak to them. No one likes to have their time wasted.
> 
> 3. Don't panic if you hit an obstacle. Think, and diligently work through or around the problem.
> 
> 4. Think about what you say BEFORE you say it and speak as clearly as possible.
> 
> 5. BE POLITE. Most people in a bureaucracy are willing to help someone with a good attitude that makes doing their job as easy as possible for them. Remember, they just have forms and files to fill. It's your job to give them the stuff to put in. And they don't make the rules or have any way to bend them, so never give them any grief over an obstacle you run into. It's your problem, not theirs.
> 
> Additionally, Anyone familiar with Portuguese culture knows that family comes first. I often used the term "My Family" instead of "ME" and "we" instead of "I". If you want a Portuguese person on your side, let them know you are trying to do something for your family. And thank them on behalf of your family. This is respected more than the idea that you just want EU citizenship. I am glad to have EU citizenship but I truly wanted to restore something I felt that we lost when we came to the US. Though I was born in the US and am thankful for that, I was raised around my Portuguese relatives and love the culture. And the food! My ancestors came here because they were poor. Not because they didn't like Portugal. Restoring our citizenship, for me, is a way of getting back something that was lost, and honoring my ancestors struggle. I think I was able to get this across to the Consular officers and they were very good to us.
> 
> I hope this helps someone and Good luck!
> 
> AC


Acorey,
I have a similar story and I was wondering if you could please provide me the name of your genealogist or at least the website you used to find him/her.
My grandfather was Portuguese and migrated to Brazil. My mother is still alive but she never registered as Portuguese. We have my grandfather's marriage certificate (which states his full name, place of birth in the Azores, date of birth and the full name of his parents). We also have his death certificate. We don't have his birth certificate because he went to Brazil when he was 5 or 8 years old in a ship. He only registered (in Brazil) to get married and his information, including date and place of birth and parents full name, shows up on the marriage certificate. However, that certificate is from Brazil dated 1909 and not from Portugal because they got married in Brazil.
I was wondering if I still need his birth certificate even though his name and place of birth shows up in the marriage certificate.

What would you say it would be the best and fastest route to obtain the citizenship. My father is interested as well, so like yours he would be able to help me.
I live in Miami so there is a Portuguese Consulate here. Would it help for me to go there?

If you can please send me the name of the genealogist. 

Thank you!


----------



## Melliewells

ekr.coentrão said:


> Hello there
> My Name is érik.
> 
> I would like to ask a very interesting question and would like to get honest answers please. thank you
> 
> Here is my question..
> I would like to know what do i need to reclaim Portuguese citizen?
> What are the requirements?
> 
> In my case.
> I was told i can claim it by family ancestry.
> I was born in mexico. from a mexican father and a mexican born mother from Portuguese parents...
> 
> In other words.. my mother is mexican because my grand parents move to mexico in the late 50s..
> 
> How can i claim it?
> Do i qualify? My both grand parents where from portimão algarve.
> Unfortunately they both die when i was little..
> 
> I'm current 20yrs old and i live in US.
> But i really want to get my Portuguese nationality.. since i want to move to Portugal and continue my studies on graphic design there...
> 
> and really got a dream to play futebol in portugal..
> 
> I speak english/portuguese/polish and spanish..
> can someone help me? thank you....



I have similar questions, I'm adopted with unknown parents and had an entire dream in Portuguese one day. Is there a way to get DNA testing in Portugal (ancestry gave me verifiably false results so no good for me); And also, if my parents were Portuguese, can I get citizenship?


----------

